# 150cm - "3rd Rock - Genesis" - Jason Baliban



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

There is a journal for this tank, but I think the final pics may have gotten buried in the thread.

Hope you enjoy. Let me know if you have any questions.

More info can be found here...
http://www.projectaquarium.com/plantedAquarium_3rdRockGenesis.aspx





































jB


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

very nice! i was always under the impression that B. huedelotti wasnt aquatic, wow. I would love some of your trident javas


----------

